# Norwegian: Nordby årets keeper



## Grefsen

In the article *Nordby årets keeper i Sverige* I could use some help translating the following sentence:




> *Nordby, som er fast på det norske kvinnelandslaget, vant i kamp med Kristin Hammarström (Örebro), Caroline Jönsson (Malmö) og Sofia Lundgren (AIK). *(ANB-NTB)


Here is my attempt at a translation:

*"Nordby, who is solid(??) on the Norwegian women's National Team, won a contest(??) with Kristin Hammarström (Örebro), Caroline Jönsson (Malmö) og Sofia Lundgren (AIK)."

**På forh**ånd takk for hjelpen.  *


----------



## Ali Blabla

The word _"fast"_ can have several meanings. In this context it means "permanent". I propose to translate like this: "Nordby, who is a permanent participant on the Norwegian ...". I think you understand the meaning, but I'm not sure if "a permanent participant" is a good expression.


----------



## Ali Blabla

In this context I don't like the expression _"__vant i kamp med__"_ because _"kamp"_ indicates that she won a woman-to-woman duel, a kind of a fight with physical contact. What she did win was a selection, so the expression _"__vant i konkurranse med__"_ sounds better.


----------



## Grefsen

Ali Blabla said:


> The word _"fast"_ can have several meanings. In this context it means "permanent". I propose to translate like this: "Nordby, who is a permanent participant on the Norwegian ...". I think you understand the meaning, but I'm not sure if "a permanent participant" is a good expression.



*Tusen takk Ali. * Solid didn't sound right at all to me.

I think that "permanent fixture" would be a good English equivalent to use here.


----------



## Grefsen

Ali Blabla said:


> In this context I don't like the expression _"__vant i kamp med__"_ because _"kamp"_ indicates that she won a woman-to-woman duel, a kind of a fight with physical contact. What she did win was a selection, so the expression _"__vant i konkurranse med__"_ sounds better.



Actually the first two things that came to mind for *kamp* were "battle" and "war." but neither of those words sounds correct in the English translation of that sentence.  I agree with you that  *vant i konkurranse med* or won a selection sounds much better.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Actually the first two things that came to mind for *kamp* were "battle" and "war."


 
The original meaning of "kamp" is indeed "battle" (not "war", really). It might in some circumstances be used like "competition", I think, but it doesn't seem very good here to me, either.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> The original meaning of "kamp" is indeed "battle" (not "war", really). It might in some circumstances be used like "competition", I think, but it doesn't seem very good here to me, either.



*Ti tusen takk oskhen!!*  I can see that I was getting *kamp og krig* mixed up, something I really shouldn't have done. 

I've done some work as a *fotball* journalist and had the opportunity to interview some of Norway's players after their loss to Germany in the finals of the European Championships 2 1/2 years ago. I now recall quite vividly one player using the word *krig* to describe the championship match even though we were doing the interview in English.  She even stopped to explain to me that *krig* was the word the players use to describe a *kamp* that feel like it is more or a "war."


----------



## Pteppic

Forgive me for nitpicking, but when I first read Grefsen's translation, it seemed like all the girls won together, when they were competing against each other. I suppose the correct interpretation is also possible with the current composition, but wouldn't "[Bente Nordby] won (this title) in competition with Kristin Hammarström..." and so on be better?


----------



## Tjahzi

Grefsen said:


> *Ti tusen takk oskhen!!* I can see that I was getting *kamp og krig* mixed up, something I really shouldn't have done.
> 
> I've done some work as a *fotball* journalist and had the opportunity to interview some of Norway's players after their loss to Germany in the finals of the European Championships 2 1/2 years ago. I now recall quite vividly one player using the word *krig* to describe the championship match even though we were doing the interview in English. She even stopped to explain to me that *krig* was the word the players use to describe a *kamp* that feel like it is more or a "war."


 
That 'krig reference' really does seem valid to me. In Swedish, the verb "kriga" (simply derived from the, to the Norwegian identical, I believe, noun "krig" - "war") is occasionally used, in place of "spela" - "(to) play", in football contexts, especially by coaches in pep talk and post game comments, to describe "the way of playing with focus on hard work and struggling rather than finesse and glorious play".


----------

